# 430EX II for £155 delivered (after rebate)



## traveller (Jun 20, 2013)

Hello all, 

For anyone interested in the UK/EU, I've just bought a new 430EX II speedlight from Asda Direct for £175.45 
(incl. delivery - use the discount code "camera10" to get this price). - compare:

http://camerapricebuster.co.uk/prod.php?n=CanonSpeedlite430EXII&p=717 

You can them claim £20 cashback from Canon http://www.canon.co.uk/summercashback/index.html (scroll along the lenses section). 

Hope this helps someone!


----------



## Hannes (Jun 20, 2013)

traveller said:


> Hello all,
> 
> For anyone interested in the UK/EU, I've just bought a new 430EX II speedlight from Asda Direct for £175.45
> (incl. delivery - use the discount code "camera10" to get this price). - compare:
> ...



Interesting, I didn't even realise ASDA sold better camera gear than the vivitar stuff


----------



## eninja (Jun 21, 2013)

Is it true that, you can not use AF Assist light on Manual, Av, Tv mode? (using 430ex ii)


----------



## Wildfire (Jun 21, 2013)

eninja said:


> Is it true that, you can not use AF Assist light on Manual, Av, Tv mode? (using 430ex ii)



That is false. The AF assist grid works great in all modes unless disabled via a custom function.


----------



## eninja (Jun 22, 2013)

my new 430ex ii assist light not firing:
Pitch Dark Location
Under custom setting, AF Assist light enabled: 0
One Shot AF Mode
Single Shot Drive
Flash on ettl
Manual or AV mode

I better visit canon service.


----------



## Hannes (Jun 23, 2013)

eninja said:


> my new 430ex ii assist light not firing:
> Pitch Dark Location
> Under custom setting, AF Assist light enabled: 0
> One Shot AF Mode
> ...



even my cheapo yongnou does give off a AF pattern that works well, I can't imagine everything is right with your camera. Try doing a factory reset on the camera.


----------



## eninja (Jun 27, 2013)

Hannes said:


> even my cheapo yongnou does give off a AF pattern that works well, I can't imagine everything is right with your camera. Try doing a factory reset on the camera.



Thanks for the response, it made me think for possible camera settings I've disabled.
Indeed I remember and have encountered familiar setting before, 
and disable it on my 6D, thinking that 6D has a built in AF-Assist light and don't want to use it.


----------

